# [SOLVED] New build for my sister...



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

She basically only uses it to surf the web and maybe some Youtube. Very minor gaming, but she wants something a little faster and dependable.

Here's what I am thinking so far :

AMD combo

I already have a case and a hdd, though I might get a new hdd because the one I have is ide and I'd rather use sata. I'm going to use the onboard video for now. 

Here is my question; What memory do you recommend? :4-dontkno Also, I was thinking of getting a Corsair 500W. Is this okay if I should have to add a pci-e card later? I'll have 4 80mm fans, a dvd burner, 1 hdd and possibly some usb stuff hooked up so I don't think I need much more power. Thanks.

Edit: For now I'll be using XP but may go to Windows 7 later.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

A 2X1GB matched pair of PC6400 RAM would be fine for that build.
OCZ-Corsait-G.Skill are good brands. A 500W Corsair or Seasonic would be fine but I would go for a 650W for more assurance for a possible future GPU upgrade..


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Thanks. Do you think going 2x2GB would be better if I went with Windows 7 later? I know XP wouldn't use or "see" the 4GB, but what about 7?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Actually, the architecture of the OS determines how much memory it will recognize. ie 32 bit vs 64 bit. 

For the twenty or so bucks more, go with 2 x 2Gb. Win XP in 32 bit will recognize about 3.2 gb or so of it.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Or would this be better:

CPU

Mainboard

Memory

That appears to be compatible. I'd probably go with that memory for the AMD as well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Either will work fine, the E6300 is a decent midrange CPU but I prefer the ATI HD4200 video chipset over the Intel GMA x4500.
For what she's going to be using it for 2gig will be plenty no matter which OS, Win 7 uses less memory than Vista, even with 2 browsers, Excel, Outlook & Photoshop open I don't use all 1.5Gig on this laptop unless I open a image file over 400meg in size in Photoshop


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

I am going to have to buy her an OS as well. Would you recommend XP or 7? I'm just leary of the bugs, but it seems like they tried to limit that by putting it out there as a beta.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Win 7 is the polished version that Vista should have been, I have more "bugs" running the same systems on XP then Win7 at the moment. It's less resource intense, snappier, and looks better(Eye Candy) then XP plus it has more features.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Thanks all.


----------



## TheGadgetCat (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

For what your sister is doing, I'd go with 7. 

If she were doing hardcore gaming, I'd go with XP because of its low memory usage, compared to vista/win7. 

7 Looks good, as Wrench97 put it, it has a lot of eyecandy good for just doing web stuff and showing off how nice it looks


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Okay, will this PSU be okay? PSU

Even if I added a card later, I would probably go with a lower level card (mostly if the onboard failed). I'll probably go with the AMD so if I needed to add a card, I would be better of going with an ATi, correct? I usually prefer nVidia, but since the onboard is ATi, it can be buggy?

Also, is this memory good enough? Memory

Thanks for the help. it's a Christmas build so I'm gonna hold off getting everything for about a month. I think I'm going to try Windows 7 also.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Take a look at this for RAM, if you want 4GB. Same price as the 2GB one you listed, and Patriot is a very good brand:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4306216&Sku=P33-5094

Personally, I have had excellent results with Crucial RAM. Here's a good one:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3322895&CatId=1554

PSU looks great, though like a few others have said you might want a 650W if you plan on doing some upgrades (though it's perfectly fine if you don't). Stick with a reputable brand such as Corsair, Coolermaster, or Thermaltake.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Personally. I would go with the Corsair RAM and definitely shop at Newegg to be sure you get what you order and excellent support.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

My family has been using Tigerdirect since 2004 (usually a few times a year) and have had no problems with it whatsoever, even with a couple of defective products which they handled professionally and responsibly. Either Newegg or Tiger will give great results.

Though with the RAM, I personally use Crucial, but if you say Corsair's better, then so be it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

I get the feeling there is a difference between TG US and TG CA, Beefers if you know, do your orders ship from the states or from a Canadian warehouse?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Good possibility wrench97. The TG that I know has a bad habit of substituting parts and terrible support.

Crucial RAM would also be OK for this build. I was thinking more toward performance RAM.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

@beefers1 - ncix has 5 or 6 brick and mortar stores in BC, ever
tried them? I also order from Anitec there, now and again, but 
don't know if they have any actual stores.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*



Tyree said:


> Good possibility wrench97. The TG that I know has a bad habit of substituting parts and terrible support.
> 
> Crucial RAM would also be OK for this build. I was thinking more toward performance RAM.


I've had the same with some of their specials, it's like they run out and ship what ever brand they have the most of?


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*



wrench97 said:


> I've had the same with some of their specials, it's like they run out and ship what ever brand they have the most of?



Almost everything I've bought building or upgrading the last 4 years has been from TigerDirect. They ship to me from just outside of Chicago. NewEgg comes from New Jersey I believe so it takes me 2 to 3 days longer to get here. I've never had a problem from either one. NewEgg does seem to offer more deals on their shipping than Tiger, but the prices are almost always the same. 

Anyone use ZipZoomFly? They seem like they have some really good prices on things, especially with the combo deals, but I don't know about their shipping and returns.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Grim, I know of NCIX but haven't had the chance to shop from there yet.

Wrench and Tyree, I get them shipped from a US warehouse (mostly Florida, sometimes NJ). I've never gotten the wrong part before, or any other problems that weren't easily solved. Support isn't exceptional but it's reliable and professionally handled. I got a special which was 1GB PC-5400 RAM for $10 after mail-in rebate. I got the correct part, and the rebate went through without problem. So based on my personal experiences, I would highly recommend TigerDirect.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*



beefers1 said:


> Grim, I know of NCIX but haven't had the chance to shop from there yet.
> 
> Wrench and Tyree, I get them shipped from a US warehouse (mostly Florida, sometimes NJ). I've never gotten the wrong part before, or any other problems that weren't easily solved. Support isn't exceptional but it's reliable and professionally handled. I got a special which was 1GB PC-5400 RAM for $10 after mail-in rebate. I got the correct part, and the rebate went through without problem. So based on my personal experiences, I would highly recommend TigerDirect.



That's weird that your stuff gets shipped from Florida and mine gets shipped from just outside of Chicago. You'd think you'd get your stuff from there as well.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Probably depends on the part itself, and the warehouse in which it is located.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

So, I think this is what I am going to get. How's it look?

AMD Build


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

You'll have to copy and paste the parts since the shopping list uses cookies stored on your computer.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*



beefers1 said:


> You'll have to copy and paste the parts since the shopping list uses cookies stored on your computer.



Gotcha. Here goes:

Mainboard
Processor
Memory
Hard drive
Power Supply
DVD Burner
Windows 7

And some Artic 5 silver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Looks good.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Oh, if I do add a video card later, is it true I should probably go with an ATi card with that motherboard? I usually prefer nVidia cards, but with the chipset I thought I read that they tend to not like nVidia cards.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

You can run either but it can be tricky getting around any driver conflicts, I would probably opt for a ATI card if your looking at mid range cards they are quite good.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Thank you very much. Ordered the parts last night. I did opt for the 240 Regor and XP as well as a green WD hd to shave about $40. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Man, took a week for UPS to get me the stuff. Ordered from the Egg. Hooked everything up and so far so good. Windows is loaded and now I need to get all of the updates and what not. Amazing how much faster simple tasks are. Now I can't wait to upgrade mine! That probably won't be until the spring and I might go with Intel this time. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build for my sister...*

Good to hear you have it up and running Thanks for letting us know all went well.


----------

